# viper 500 xv



## omesh (Jun 1, 2013)

How do you program passive arming?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

omesh said:


> How do you program passive arming?


 Its in the owners manual, go back to where you had it put in they will program it for you or should for free.


----------



## omesh (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi i dont havea manual and i got alarm fitted inlondon liv in derby now can anyone tell 
Me how to do it


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

If there was a manual to down load it would be here:

Directed - Owner's Guides

Your 500vx is NOT listed. I have searched the better part of 30 minutes and no place can I find a manual. I think you are stuck going to a dealer for help.
I am not seeing a contact page either.

Good luck

BG


----------



## omesh (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------

